# Identification please



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

Hello experts,
While visiting Sarawak in Malaysia last month I saw a most interesting fish in a freshwater aquarium. It was quite happy to play with observers who slowly moved their hand close to its tank, turning upside down, and clearly reacting to this kind of stimulus. It was around 30cm long, with a very bulbuous forehead. The males and females had to be kept seperate, otherwise they fight according to the shopkeeper. It was golden in colour, and the local name was "Riches" fish. They were on sale at about $US100, extremely expensive for the local population.
Any ideas?
Kind Regards,
Bob.


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

From the lack of discription it would be hard to speculate on the type fish you are looking for. With that said, based on location, coloration and local name of fish. Basing this of course on the asian belief of the koi being lucky, I would say that this is probably a member of the koi family.


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

did it look like this:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Riches Fish... maybe a translation of Midas Cichlid?


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

the pic i posted, i just did a google search for "Malasyan fish" and in the midst of lots of pictures of asian people eating fish and fish fllets, etc. were two pics of that kind of fish. it's got the "Bulbous forehead" like the description states.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

i think thats a flowerhorn cichlid in the pic, celeste... thats probably not what hes looking for


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Do Flowerhorns come in bright yellow?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2005)

Thankyou all, and Celeste in particular,
The photograph captures the fish almost perfectly, other than it was a goldish hue.
Bob.


----------



## phoenix_princess (May 25, 2005)

I would say it was a chilid just by the description of it interacting. My Oscars would follow my finger and recognize when I walked into the room. They were very cognizant of their environment and the people looking at them.


----------

